# Overarm pin router



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Some of you may have been reading the posting about the "bull nose help please" (http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2072) where we talked about over arm pin routers to solve the method of routing. It just so happens that I saw one on ebay today (no it is not mine nor do I know the seller nor do I care if you buy this one) item number 6031039723.

So if you can't wait to see one check it out in the next couple of days (ends Jan 25, 2006).

If anyone wants to discuss this feel free to post questions or comments here. You need not confind your posts to Jigs / Fixtures even if we are in that sub heading.....

Ed


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Ed
This was my impression of a Overhead router I first saw 20 years ago and it is good for those to have a look at what Ed has posted as you may will be surprised by the size of the router Type Overhead r4outer when you enter Ebay for a picture of the Beast. Not something the average router user would purchase.
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Tom,

It just happen that my overarm router table is about 20+ years old...... 

Just for the record the table portion is 30" wide, the depth is 18" and to the top of the vertical tube is 61" including the stand. The actual depth is the 18" plus a few inches, sorry I don't have that dimension.... The whole system including the router and stand will be in the area of 100 pounds.

I think this is about the same foot print as larger router tables except in the height...

Ed


----------

